# Nano Inhabitants



## doubleatraining (Feb 11, 2008)

I just wanted to share a few pictures with y'all. These guys are in a heavily planted 10g. I'm working on getting good/updated pictures of the whole tank.

Gravid Female Het:









Some male Hets: Please excuse the dirty glass


















Just one of the 2 that keep the tank sparkly clean!









Chow Time!


----------

